# MF 362



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

My neighbor's tractor runs then shuts off. It can sit for a couple of days and it will start and run for a while and then quit. It has a new fuel filter. I am thinking there is either something in the tank that is floating around and finally cutting off the fuel and then after a while it floats away. I am also thinking that either the fuel cap is vented and it is stopped up or a vent hose off the tank is stopped up and sucking itself close and then after a day or so it loses the suction and it is able to run again. There doesn't appear to be any algae in the fuel or the tank.

I checked the agco parts book online and I looked at the fuel tanks and it doesn't show a vent line. Does anyone know if there is a vent line or am I looking in the wrong spot?


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Gas or Diesel? Sounds like you have a gas tractor. Your cap should be vented. You could leave the cap a little loose to see if that makes a difference. Buy a new cap if it does.
I have had floating debris in the tank that caused that issue. Take the whole fuel bowl assembly off and install a nipple and hose and flush the tank several times filtering the fuel with a cloth each time to catch any debris. Into a fuel jug. And back through. no vent line
Aggravating problem


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

It's diesel, and I got it going late this afternoon. Whether it stays running or not is another story. I changed the fuel filter and in the bottom of the bowl was the paint from the bottom of the filter and there was some algae in the filter. I said, "You told me this had a new fuel filter. When was it changed?" He said, "Seven years ago!" For crying out loud! I couldn't believe it. Anyway, I put the new filter on and primed the pump, loosened and injector line and shot a little either to it and it started and ran like it should. I told him he might as well get 3 or 4 filters and put some algae killer in the tank and get rid of the algae. 

Sometimes I really miss my 275 and the Perkins engine. My 4607 has an AGCO engine and it just doesn't sound the same.

Thanks for getting back with me on this. I appreciate it.


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

That's funny but not funny about the 7 year old new filter. At least once a year a new filter. Water in the bottom of the filter needs to be watched also. I'm sure you explained that to your neighbor. That filter is protecting that expensive pump. Diesels that sit unused for a while can be a pain.
Its good that he has a helpful savvy neighbor.
Perkins diesel does has a unique cool sound.
Glad you got it going


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

The 203 said:


> That's funny but not funny about the 7 year old new filter. At least once a year a new filter. Water in the bottom of the filter needs to be watched also. I'm sure you explained that to your neighbor. That filter is protecting that expensive pump. Diesels that sit unused for a while can be a pain.
> Its good that he has a helpful savvy neighbor.
> Perkins diesel does has a unique cool sound.
> Glad you got it going


Thanks


----------

